# Rimpiazzo per ivman

## syntaxerrormmm

Ciao a tutti,

visto quello che succede in questo bug, sto cercando un rimpiazzo per ivman. Vorrei qualcosa che non sia legato a qualche DE in particolare e che sia abbastanza minimale. Ok, potreste rispondermi

```
mount /dev/<device> /mnt/<target>
```

ma questo è decisamente troppo minimale  :Smile:  Già cercato "approfonditamente" nel forum, ma nulla di interessante.

Avete qualche indicazione da darmi?

Grazie e ciao.

----------

## Peach

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> visto quello che succede in questo bug

 

immagino tu abbia letto l'ultima entry.

Giustamente martin faceva giustamente notare che ivman è un po' in standby recentemente.... sinceramente di installarmi l'accrocchio gnome o kde non mi va.

Non ci credo che sia l'unico a funzionare come standalone ivman

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sinceramente di installarmi l'accrocchio gnome o kde non mi va.

 

Spero di non andare troppo OT ma non capisco di cosa parli, gnome non lo uso ma kde quale "accrocchio" avrebbe ?

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   sinceramente di installarmi l'accrocchio gnome o kde non mi va. 
> 
> Spero di non andare troppo OT ma non capisco di cosa parli, gnome non lo uso ma kde quale "accrocchio" avrebbe ?

 

gnome ha gnome-mount e gnomevfs-mount. Kde ne ha uno suo interno che non so come si chiama

----------

## Scen

Mi pare sia kdebase-kioslaves (compilato con la USE "hal" abilitata, ovviamente  :Smile:  )

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Mi pare sia kdebase-kioslaves (compilato con la USE "hal" abilitata, ovviamente  )

 

si anche perché se cerchi mount, mountqualcosa nella categoria kde non si trova NIENTE  :Confused: 

beh ma sta di fatto che alternative... l'unica trovata è submount, per cui l'ultima news risale al 2004.

Ho cercato "mount" nei nomi e nelle descrizioni... possibile che abbiano avuto la brillante idea di non usarla? spero di si  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Visto che ne sapete meno di me (e che al momento non posso provare nulla) vi do qualche idea. Non ne ho provato nessuno, bane potrebbe essere interessante ma anche gli altri non sono male (mi riferisco in particolare a am-utils).

Ciao.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ciao a tutti,

su consiglio di drizztbsd (meglio conosciuto qui, credo, con il nick Drizzt) sono passato a autofs che per ora mi sta soddisfando molto. Se volete un suggerimento da seguire, ecco un autù.

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

Basato su HAL c'è pmount, e non pare che dipenda da un DE specifico.

----------

## Peach

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> su consiglio di drizztbsd (meglio conosciuto qui, credo, con il nick Drizzt) sono passato a autofs che per ora mi sta soddisfando molto. Se volete un suggerimento da seguire, ecco un autù.
> 
> Ciao.

 

ottimo. appena ho un secondo di tempo faccio la transizione.

hai dovuto per caso dovuto togliere altro oltre ad ivman???

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Dunque, sul mio sistema ho tolto anche pmount perché era dipendenza di ivman ma di niente altro; prossimamente, levo anche dbus e hal (devo ricompilare un paio di pacchetti con le useflags disabilitate), visto che autofs non fa uso di questi.

Le differenze con ivman sono molte (ovviamente), ma trovo che autofs sia migliore di ivman: monta un certo device quando accedi al suo mountpoint, anziché quando viene inserito. Fra l'altro, questo è utile (come dicevano nell'autù) se, ad esempio, si synca portage su una sola macchina e tutte le macchine in una LAN possono usufruire dello stesso portage, servito via NFS e montato on demand e trasparentemente.

Non fa uso, come ivman faceva invece, del file fstab ma ha una sua configurazione a parte (e non è difficile da configurare).

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Dunque, sul mio sistema ho tolto anche pmount perché era dipendenza di ivman ma di niente altro; prossimamente, levo anche dbus e hal 

 

Ok. ma a questo  punto bisognerebbe cambiare titolo al post.

autofs può essere migliore per i tuoi scopi, ma non è ne vuole essere un rimpiazzo di ivman.

ivman è un'applicazione in userspace che dipende da hal e dbus, che a loro volta sono i mattoni fondanti del Progetto Utopia.

Si tratta di una tecnologia per rilevare le periferiche locali ben più recente di autofs e ben più avanzata.

Vero è che l'evoluzione troppo rapida di questo software, con repentine modifiche di impostazione, ha generato più di qualche grattacapo, tanto più a noi di gentoo, che siamo un po' una testa di ponte per la sperimentazione.

Ma non è questa ragione per abbandonare la nuova strada che si sta aprendo.

È ben vero che la tua chiavetta attuale si monta ottimamente con autofs, ma un domani potresti acquistare un nuovo dispositivo super ultra stramoderno e ti farà comodo chiedere a dbus di cercarne in /sys le specifiche techiche e ad hal di pescarti i driver della casa madre direttamente sul web.

Sennò, ripeti la figura di qualche tempo fa, quando l'amico te lo montava con windows e ti faceva marameo.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Sennò, ripeti la figura di qualche tempo fa, quando l'amico te lo montava con windows e ti faceva marameo.

 Beh, si può sempre montare a mano  :Smile: 

Comunque apprezzo la digressione; io ero un po' ignorante su questi argomenti, ma penso che possa essere stato utile anche per altri utenti.

Non credo che bisogni cambiare titolo al topic, soprattutto perché siamo nel forum 'Discussione': ciò, già in partenza, dice che si potrebbe non arrivare dove ci si aspetta.

Ciao.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> monta un certo device quando accedi al suo mountpoint, anziché quando viene inserito.

 

Anche rox lo fa (il filemanager... si proprio quello) in modo trasparente e banale.

E' uno dei motivi per cui finora non ho mai sentito la necessità di ivman e compagnia bella (che fanno anche altro ok...)

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Anche rox lo fa (il filemanager... si proprio quello) in modo trasparente e banale.

 Se parli di avfs, capisco a cosa ti riferisci ma non sono mai riuscito a farlo funzionare.

In caso contrario, ignora il mio post  :Smile:  (oppure spiega cosa intendevi  :Razz: ).

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Non credo che bisogni cambiare titolo al topic

 

Nè questa era la mia intenzione.

Esordivo con quella frase a effetto solo per rimarcare la distanza tra la premessa iniziale e le conclusioni ultime.

Chiaramente, tu hai manico abbastanza per convivere pacificamente con autofs, che comunque è un prodotto rodato ed efficiente.

I grandi progetti, come questo di Utopia, sono cose affascinanti, perché manifestano la straordinaria capacità di aggregazione e di organizzazione che il software libero sa esprimere quando avvia il proprio motore. Ma i moccoli che ognuno di noi ogni tanto ha tirato scoprendo che la nuova versione del programma di livello 2 non era compatibile con quella del programma -1, per cui l'automount ti è andato a donzelle senza che nemmeno te ne accorgessi e nel momento meno opportuno (avevo imprestato il portatile alla nonna che voleva mostrare le fotografie del secondo compleanno del nipotino) meritano quantomeno di tenersi sempre stretta una soluzione di rincalzo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Se parli di avfs, capisco a cosa ti riferisci ma non sono mai riuscito a farlo funzionare.

 

Non so cosa sia avfs ma ti assicuro che se hai un mount point definito in /etc/fstab (chiaramente con l'opzione "user" o "users") quando clicchi sulla cartella corrispondente sotto rox te la monta in automatico... di più! Ti chiede se vuoi smontarla quando esci da quella directory (o chiudi rox).

funziona in automatico... non c'è bisogno di configurare nulla (a parte fstab) ne' di installare alcunché (a parte rox)

Ovviamente non ti crea il mountpoint per un device sconosciuto a fstab (come fa ivman) però se non ti capita spesso di inserire device strani funziona da dio.

----------

